# What Percentage of Roof Inspections Lead to an Upsell?



## steveclark (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey everyone!

I'm wondering how often yall land paying clients after roof inspections ...

In other words if you performed 10 roof inspections, how many of those ten customers would go on to purchase your other services such as a repair or replacement?

Thanks a bunch

-Steven


----------



## tig1142 (Mar 21, 2016)

For what reason are you originally going out on the roof inspection? Do they call for leaks, or for insurance reasons, or are you talking about something completely different?

Out of every 10 we go out on, we replace about 6 roofs.


----------



## Figol (Apr 5, 2016)

If just out canvassing we average 3 replacements for every 10 inspections.


----------



## crissyj (Apr 6, 2016)

We get about 6 out of 10 jobs for repairs and about 3 out of 10 for roof replacements


----------



## Simplebutwell (Jan 7, 2016)

So coming from an SEO stand point would you say that ranking for a term such as roofing inspection (provided that there is sufficient volume) is valuable?


----------



## Simplebutwell (Jan 7, 2016)

Also, what generates the most profit? repairs, installations?


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

We almost always get inspection requests as the result of a home sale and we always approach it as a 5 year roof certification. While they don't have to buy the cert after the inspection they almost always do and when repairs are needed to get the cert they almost always pick us for that. Many times we get a roof cleaning job out of it as well.


----------



## tig1142 (Mar 21, 2016)

eliteroofing said:


> We almost always get inspection requests as the result of a home sale and we always approach it as a 5 year roof certification. While they don't have to buy the cert after the inspection they almost always do and when repairs are needed to get the cert they almost always pick us for that. Many times we get a roof cleaning job out of it as well.


By the 5-year roof certification, is that basically a guarantee that nothing will go wrong with the roof within the next 5 years?


----------



## Atlantaroofing (May 13, 2016)

*Leads to Sales*

In response to this thread, my company usually averages 1 to 2 sales out of every 5 leads. I believe that's the average for most roofers...


----------



## dekkamick (Apr 7, 2015)

6 out of 10 is good going (60%) I think if you get 4/10 then your doing ok.
It will also depend on the customer too. Most of the time nowadays the customer chooses cost over quality. As we all know, in any trade, you pay for what you get.

T Davies & Son Roofing

www.tds-roofing.com


----------

